# Melonite Finish



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

I have a Sigma 40 and I want to get the slide finished in Melonite or something like Melonite. I'm looking for someome who does this process.


----------



## funkypunk97 (Aug 2, 2007)

I have a Sigma 9mm "Allied Forces" and it has a Melonite slide from the factory. 

Is it possible you could just buy a slide piece from S&W for the AF version? Or would that be a lot more expensive than getting Melonite done to the stainless steel?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheReaper said:


> I have a Sigma 40 and I want to get the slide finished in Melonite or something like Melonite. I'm looking for someome who does this process.


Check out Drake's Gun Works, from what I've heard, he's the go to guy for Melonite.

The only draw back if the Sigma is your only gun that the turnaround time is 3 weeks per the website.

Another option is Coal Creek Armory.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That's gonna cost U at least 1/2 the value of your Sigma to get that done.

Go buy an M&P with melonite already on the slide.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks for the replys. I've looked for a replacement Melonite slide from S&W
but no luck so far. I contacted Drakes and he said that he's never done a Sigma and will pass on it.


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

Shipwreck said:


> That's gonna cost U at least 1/2 the value of your Sigma to get that done.
> 
> Go buy an M&P with melonite already on the slide.


I have 2 M&P's and I want the Sigma to match them. Drake hooked me up with a company called FLame that does the Melonite for S&W. I'm waiting on Flame to give me a price.


----------

